# PURE-Another Golden Ret. at Mahoning in OHIO!!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He's adorable. I sent an email to all the OH rescues listed on the GRCA page.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Just send an e-mail to G.R.I.N., will let you all know soonest I hear something


Hello Michelle,

just ran across this little beauty she is in a shelter in Youngstown, OH
*More About 561 PURE!*

This wonderful dog came in on:
JUNE 30
This dog is available for adoption/euthanasia on: 
JULY 7
This dog came in as a stray and there is no background information.
If interested please contact by phone @ 330-740-2205 EXT 2 to adopt this precious dog. 
IT IS BEST TO CALL BEFORE ADOPTION / EUTHANASIA DATE TO BE PUT ON ADOPTION LIST FOR THIS DOG. 

PLEASE HELP US SAVE THIS DOG!!! 

Mahoning County Dog Pound
Youngstown, OH
(330)740-2205 - dial 1 or



If you guys can help this little beauty please let me know

Claudia


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heidi*

Heidi

Thanks, let us know when you hear.

I emld. the OH Golden Rescues for Pure and the other Female Gold. Ret. at Mahoning. Praying they both can be saved!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=59907

F Golden X in Mahoning Pound in OH 

*-----------------------------------------------------------------

---------------
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14032813

SHE IS FULLY SPONSORED!
This is a horrible place for any dog to be. This girl is a mix with funky eyebrows--maybe she's a Brooke Shields wanna be.
More About 546*This wonderful dog came in on:
JUNE 23
This dog is available for adoption/euthanasia on: 
JUNE 29
This dog came in as a stray and there is no background information.
If interested please contact by phone @ 330-740-2205 EXT 2 to adopt this precious dog. 
IT IS BEST TO CALL BEFORE ADOPTION / EUTHANASIA DATE TO BE PUT ON ADOPTION LIST FOR THIS DOG. 

PLEASE HELP US SAVE THIS DOG!!! 
My Contact Info

Mahoning County Dog Pound 
Youngstown, OH 
(330)740-2205 - dial 1


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

How old you think the pup is, I have a girl I work with that wants another Golden pup, I couldn't find an age or sex?

I'm sure I hear from Michelle on Monday!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heidi*

HEIDI

CALL the shelter and find out.
Both Freedom (Golden Mix there) and Pure are scheduled for Heartstick for tomorrow, july 7!!

None of the Golden Ret. Rescues in OH answered me:no::no::no::no:

*
More About 561 PURE!This wonderful dog came in on:
JUNE 30
This dog is available for adoption/euthanasia on: 
JULY 7
This dog came in as a stray and there is no background information.
If interested please contact by phone @ 330-740-2205 EXT 2 to adopt this precious dog. 
IT IS BEST TO CALL BEFORE ADOPTION / EUTHANASIA DATE TO BE PUT ON ADOPTION LIST FOR THIS DOG. 

PLEASE HELP US SAVE THIS DOG!!! *

*DONT FORGET FREEDOM, GOLDEN RET. MIX, FULLY SPONSORED!!!!
546 FULL SPONSOR! 

Golden Retriever [Mix]
Medium Adult Female Dog Pet ID: 546 freedom Click to see
full size

Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About 546 FULL SPONSOR!FREEDOM came in on:
JUNE 23
This dog is available for adoption/euthanasia on: 
JUNE 29
This dog came in as a stray and there is no background information.
If interested please contact by phone @ 330-740-2205 EXT 2 to adopt this precious dog. 
IT IS BEST TO CALL BEFORE ADOPTION / EUTHANASIA DATE TO BE PUT ON ADOPTION LIST FOR THIS DOG. 

PLEASE HELP US SAVE THIS DOG!!!!!!!!!

"FREEDOM" IS FULLY SPONSORED!*

HER fee is FREE for approved rescue ORGANIZATIONS!* 

THIS DONATION IS MADE BY JOE & ANN ROUZZO
IN LOVING MEMORY OF FRANK SEPESY
THANK YOU! 

SPONSORSHIP INCLUDES SPAY/NEUTER, RABIES, DHLPP, AND STRONGID. FOR SPONSORSHIP DETAILS, PLEASE CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH673.html 

THANKS! My Contact InfoMahoning County Dog Pound 
Youngstown, OH 
(330)740-2205 - dial 1 or 
[email protected]*


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Karen, I never got anything back from G.R.I.N. today, I will call the shelter in the morning for Pure, might have a home for him.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

pure has been adopted, recieved email from canine crusaders today


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

sophie said:


> pure has been adopted, recieved email from canine crusaders today


Oh good, glad he found a good home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Grin reply*

GOT REPLY FROM GRIN.
Pure was adopted, but poor Freedom. GRIN said she is a Golden Ret./Shep Mix, so nobody rescued her - she is still there I think. 
PLEASE can someone help her?
FREEDOM IS COMPLETELY SPONSORED!!!


----------

